# Enigma Stripe or Funky Stripe? 2nd opinions please!!!



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

This little dude/dudette hatched out around about an hour ago (and to say I`m over the moon is an understatement, seriously nice surprise!!!), and tbh I think it`s the first leo I`ve ever not been quite so sure on what to class it as.

Would love a second opinion (or 2) as to what ppl think it? Personally, I`m really leaning toward it being an Enigma Stripe of sorts, poss Jungle, but a little thrown as to whether an Enigma would ever have such a straight striped tail? The body colour and blotch totally fit that theory though. Then, there`s the unbelievable `swirl/scarf` marking around it`s neck....another good sign of the enigma magic?

Anyroad, it`s parents are - 

Patty, RevSt Enigma het Eclipse/Albino X RevSt Tang het Eclipse/Albino.

Can`t see what it`s eyes are like yet (want it to settle tonight obv), though they are VERY dark at the mo`.





































Soz for all the pics - couldn`t help it at the moment haha!!! Any ideas greatly appreciated, as said, it`s not often I get stumped by morphs etc...but this little `un has just got me boggled as in `is it, isn`t it?`.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

IMO striped Enigma congrats !


----------



## ilovemygeckos (Aug 6, 2009)

you have some SERIOUS geckos


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's not a Enigma.IMO it's going to mature into a nice patternless reverse striped.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Tony, you jammy :censor:, Defo Funky striped Enigma, I`ll take him/her off your hands if you want mate, you won`t want to keep him/her, :whistling2:will you?.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not too sure on the enigma bit, I'm on the fence until we see the eyes 

Gorgeous none the less, you deserved a nice surprise :2thumb: Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

shes a beaut, but i have to say i dont think its an enigma.

Eye looks normal
No head V
Tail not blotchy enough.

Im trying to find my pics of enigma stripes i hatched this yr


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> Tony, you jammy :censor:, Defo Funky striped Enigma, I`ll take him/her off your hands if you want mate, you won`t want to keep him/her, :whistling2:will you?.


D`ya know? The first thing that ran through my mind when I saw it was `Phew, at least that`s Tonks Christmas prezzy sorted!` :liar:haha, sorry mate just couldn`t help that one!!!


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*looks similar to what they call a Bee Enigma! the eyes are very dark with them.*


*I know your kidding, i`ll see you at xmas.*


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

a striped mack snow enigma, 3 months old (check tail)










a striped mack snow enigma, 2 days old










a stripe enigma, 4 days old


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah, I ran through all the regular rules and clues (as much as there can be with the morph) as to what usually makes an Enigma - the often white and/or blotchy tail, the head V, the eyes etc... but just couldn`t dismiss the overall colour, the basically (though lovely) mess of a pattern, the blotch on the back that`s totally contradictory to the striped tail etc.... suppose it`s what makes all the breeding totally worthwhile: the `box of chocolates` part!!!

Anyroad, thanks v much for all the input and opinions. I`ll have a really good look at her/his eyes in natural daylight tomorrow to try and get a clearer picture of them. Tbh, it doensn`t matter whether it`s an Enigma or not, at this stage of the season, when everything`s winding down - anythings a bonus, never mind a hatchling that you can`t put your finger on straight away!

I`ll keep everyone updated about the eyes etc...and just have to hope she develops well over the next few months.

Thanks for all the nice words.

* does anyone know what happened to that Enigma that was on here not long ago? The one that was uniformily banded, had a banded tail and regular colours that was agreed - despite everything else being `normal`, that it was infact an Enigma purely because of the eyes?! *


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

its true we just dont know enough about this morph and its effects on other genes.

I have to say by the tail alone its not an enigma, but whatrever it turns out to be she/hes a beaut and a welcome addition to my collection, thx tony:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

:mf_dribble: wow... IMO its 'weird' enough to be called an enigma in my book... ive never seen any kind of stripe like that anyhoo. 

KEEPER!!! :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

A baby Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We had a baby hatch like this yesterday, almost identical!!! She is from a RAPTOR x MS Enigma pairing, were not sure what she is yet though was going to see how she develops


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

As said, I`m happy with her/him whatever it is, or turns out to be, she`s a little corker and it`s by the by at the mo` whether she`s an Enigma or not :flrt:

However, I do think that this pretty recent thread regarding one particular Enigma may be worth a read. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/genetics/369458-another-what-leo-please.html


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*well seeing he/she doesnt look like any morph that I recogise! and the classification of an Enigma is a random mutation and the fact its blotched markings,and eyes arnt always proof of being one or not, I still think it sways more to be an Enigma, it may not end up being striped! but its definately a Funky Enigma. *

*imo,:Na_Na_Na_Na:*


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

O dear Tone, what an ugly little gecko, tell you what, just for you, ill take it off of your hands to save your embarrassment. 
Only kidding bud, absolute little stunner youve got there.
Have to agree with tonk, it does look like a bee enigma, patternwise, but it would have 2 be eclipse 2 be that.
Gorgeous no matter what it is, congrats Funky


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Managed to get some good pics of both eyes (which are different to each other), and if the eyes are the greatest indicator of whether a leo is an Enigma or not - then she sure looks to be an Enigma to me! : victory:

Right eye - almost completely black bar the grey/silver streaks either side of the iris. Left eyes - silver/grey completely surrounding the iris (the iris almost looking silver itself), which is inside a complete ball of black - in turn completely encompassed by a circle of greyish silver!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

My fence seems to be leaning towards Enigma. Nice one mate, this one a keeper now then?


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

im still drawn to a non enigma, imo more says not enigma than says is enigma.

the only way to be sure is next years breeding.

Shes a stunner either way...


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

MrMike said:


> My fence seems to be leaning towards Enigma. Nice one mate, this one a keeper now then?


 
No, it's just a normal I've decided so he'll let me have it for a tenner...........
:lol2:

Nice little leo matey ! :no1::2thumb:

Enigma or not ? - no idea !!!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> My fence seems to be leaning towards Enigma. Nice one mate, this one a keeper now then?


Yeah mate, it was an instant keeper (though gonna have to start getting a grips really with that) regardless of the enigma aspect - fell in love with it straight away, and want to see how it develops all the way to full bloom. I knew `next years rack` wouldn`t stay `next years rack`....it was just there, staring me in the face begging for use - until it has life in it, it`s not a rack it`s a well positioned collection of wood!



Slurm said:


> im still drawn to a non enigma, imo more says not enigma than says is enigma.
> 
> the only way to be sure is next years breeding.
> 
> Shes a stunner either way...


Cheers, that`s exactly the way I think mate - a beautiful leo is a beautiful leo, and I`ll just be grateful for that for now! (good job I hadn`t pinned all my hopes on a communally agreed, decisive, 100% guaranteed answer though innit?! haha ) No seriously, appreciate everyone`s opinion - if I thought really strongly one way or another about it, then I wouldn`t have done a 2nd opinion thread, so not gonna disagree with anything or anyone about it. So many differing opinions have just made me feel a little better about being a tad puzzled to begin with! :cheers:



Big Red One said:


> No, it's just a normal I've decided so he'll let me have it for a tenner...........
> :lol2:
> 
> Nice little leo matey ! :no1::2thumb:
> ...


Ta bud - by my reckoning, that`ll make it £8.42 change that I owe you then if the deal goes ahead?! :crazy: < that`s you btw!!!!


----------

